# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΜΠΟΔΙΖΕΙ

## matamatoula

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα.θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας για ενα πρόβλημα που με βασανιζει χρόνια.δεν το εχω ψάξει μέχρι τώρα απλα βασανίζω τον εαυτό μου με κατηγορίες εναντίον του και θα προσπαθήσω να σας εξηγήσω οσο μπορώ.
Στην καθημερινότητά μου βασανίζομαι απο δυσκολία στις αποφάσεις μου αλλά και όταν πάρω μια απόφαση δύσκολα πάλι κατηγορώ τον εαυτό μου οτι δεν ηταν το καλύτερο που μπορούσα να κάνω η να αγοράσω.επίσης δεν μπορώ να οργανώσω μια δουλειά.ξεκινώ να οργανώσω πχ τι θα κάνω μες τη μερα.ποια δουλειά θα κάνω πρώτα και ποια μετά.ε λοιπόν η θα ξεχάσω που τα έγραψα η θα ξεκινήσω κάτι και επειδή δεν μπορώ να το κάνω το αφήνω μισό και μετά πιάνω το άλλο με αποτέλεσμα να γίνεται η δουλειά αλλά μετά απο καιρό και εν το μεταξύ να βλέπω οτι δεν εχω προσωρήσει αυτά που θέλω και να αγχώνομαι και να κατηγορώ τον εαυτό μου οτι δεν μπορώ και ετσι πέφτει η αυτοεκτίμησή μου.
Επίσης επιθυμώ διακαώς να τελειώσω ενα στόχο που ενω το θέλω πολύ στην πορεία τον αφήνω και με την πάροδο του χρόνου το ξεχνάω γιατί δεν μπορώ να επιμείνω μέχρι να τον τελειώσω και εν το μεταξυ αλλάξω διάθεση για αυτο το στόχο και οταν μετα απο καιρό βλέπω οτι δεν εχει γίνει πάλι κατηγορώ τον εαυτό μου και αυτό μου προκαλεί μια στεναχώρια και οχι καλή διάθεση.

Δεν ξέρω αν σας μπέρδεψα .θα ήθελα γνώμες τι μπορεί να είναι ολο αυτό αν κάποιος το γνωρίζει απο τον εαυτο του η που μπορω να απευθυνθώ για να το λυσω .σας ευχαριστώ

----------

